# Vince back to T.O.?



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

> Vince Carter, a former malcontent with the Raptors, is privately thinking about seeking a return to Toronto next year.
> 
> I’m serious.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

Marty York is an idiot...hence he writes for the Metro. 

I doubt there is anything to this...although it would be an ironically good fit. 

Doesn't matter though, cause we're capped out next year. Or does he feel so bad about his behaviour he wants to play for the MLE?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

don't think vince will be taking that paycut just yet.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

oh, and the nets will be screwed if/when vince takes off on them. they're damn lucky they had a decent draft year.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Let's just say he wants to come back and ignore this is coming from Marty Dork.

Maybe there is a fit in a S&T.. with a lot of $3-5M players, there is room for a 3 or 4 for 1 trade. NJ may want depth rather then a star.

Doubt it, though. And let's not forget, its Marty York.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I just threw-up in my mouth a little.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

speedythief said:


> I just threw-up in my mouth a little.



Gee, thanks for the visual. I came in here wondering what you guys thought and for sure got more than I bargained for....


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

As great of a player Carter is, I'm not even sure I want him back in TO, he's a *****, sure he could of shown his malcontent with management but the way he did it?


no way, the raps have moved on without him and now he wants a piece of the cake?

**** off.


----------



## BrooklynBound (Dec 19, 2005)

nice source


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> As great of a player Carter is, I'm not even sure I want him back in TO, he's a *****, sure he could of shown his malcontent with management but the way he did it?
> 
> 
> no way, the raps have moved on without him and now he wants a piece of the cake?
> ...


u can't honestly beleive that story is true
y would vc want to leave a legit title conttender to join the raptors


----------



## DWADE4 (Aug 18, 2006)

Vinsane said:


> u can't honestly beleive that story is true
> y would vc want to leave a legit title conttender to join the raptors



Because if he does and comes to the Raptors, he makes US a legit play off team. With a line up of 

PG- Tj Ford
Sg- Vince Carter
Sf- Mo.Pete
PF- CB4
C- Andrea 

and our "deep" bench, we are a strong eastern conference contenders.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bun that. Bring back Jalen Rose.


----------



## DWADE4 (Aug 18, 2006)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Bun that. Bring back Jalen Rose.



HELLLLLLLLL YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Vinsane said:


> u can't honestly beleive that story is true
> y would vc want to leave a legit title conttender to join the raptors




I don't really, just stating my opinion assuming it's true.


and :rotf: @ Nets a LEGIT title contender...


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

What kind of track record does Marty York has which makes his rep so bad? Like what did he do to earn himself a rep near the bottom of the pyramid?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I laughed when I saw this.


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

although most of us hate vc
u can't argue with the fact that he will make us a legit title contender
Imagine
Bosh and VC together on the same team :yes: :rock:


----------



## Victor Page (Nov 1, 2006)

Yes imagine Bosh and VC on the same team ...it worked so well for us from 2003-05.

Marty York wears beer goggles - he once wrote a column saying that the Montreal Expos were going to move to Toronto (so Toronto would have 2 teams). There was literally a better chance of lightning striking someone 3 times in the same week than the Expos moving to Toronto.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

If he "really wants to patch things up" he should give us a big discount.


----------



## RasH-Vinsanity (Oct 8, 2006)

Considering VC is still the best player Toronto raptors ever had, its hilarious how T.O fans are in denial and say "haha we dont need him", yeah you guys dont need him, and raptors will not make it to the playoffs for the next 4 years - Steven a smith. 

awww now let the crying replies begin!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

RasH-Vinsanity said:


> Considering VC is still the best player Toronto raptors ever had, its hilarious how T.O fans are in denial and say "haha we dont need him", yeah you guys dont need him, and raptors will not make it to the playoffs for the next 4 years - Steven a smith.
> 
> awww now let the crying replies begin!


yes, because those who feel they don't want him here is clearly ignoring the financial ramifications. we're just talking out of pure hatred and past hurt with no logic whatsoever. but hey, if you want to turn this thread into another piss-war between TO and NJ, i'm not stopping you.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

RasH-Vinsanity said:


> Considering VC is still the best player Toronto raptors ever had, its hilarious how T.O fans are in denial and say "haha we dont need him", yeah you guys dont need him, and raptors will not make it to the playoffs for the next 4 years - Steven a smith.
> 
> awww now let the crying replies begin!


True and great post. However, that's only a minority of raps fans here who still post with hatred towards Vince and dont look at the big picture. Raps fans at Realgm are more open-minded and if you go there you'll see many posts wanting VC back. It's really not a hard thing to accept no more. If both parties agreed that Bobcocks was the sole reason for all this mess, then they can work things out. I won't lie, I would love for VC to come back to TO.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Air Fly said:


> True and great post. However, that's only a minority of raps fans here who still post with hatred towards Vince and dont look at the big picture. Raps fans at Realgm are more open-minded and if you go there you'll see many posts wanting VC back. It's really not a hard thing to accept no more. If both parties agreed that Bobcocks was the sole reason for all this mess, then they can work things out. I won't lie, I would love for VC to come back to TO.


Great post only if we want to ignore the real world..

If I could get VC back without giving back assets... sure, why not.

But in reality, we have to give up assets to give up VC, and like any exchnage the fair value will likely be similar. So unless we consider that the post by Rasharoundthesack is fairly useless.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Air Fly said:


> True and great post. However, that's only a minority of raps fans here who still post with hatred towards Vince and dont look at the big picture. Raps fans at Realgm are more open-minded and if you go there you'll see many posts wanting VC back. It's really not a hard thing to accept no more. If both parties agreed that Bobcocks was the sole reason for all this mess, then they can work things out. I won't lie, I would love for VC to come back to TO.


 there problems before babcock


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Great post only if we want to ignore the real world..
> 
> If I could get VC back without giving back assets... sure, why not.
> 
> But in reality, we have to give up assets to give up VC, and like any exchnage the fair value will likely be similar. So unless we consider that the post by Rasharoundthesack is fairly useless.


VC can option out and become a free agent. Then, he could sign with us for less money. He wanted to make it up for raps fans, plus he loves Toronto --- Remember, when he got traded he said that he loves the city and that one day he'll return. We don't have to give up any of our assests, just give his # back.

I would welcome VC back in a heartbeat. He'll make this team a contender right away.


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

Air Fly said:


> True and great post. However, that's only a minority of raps fans here who still post with hatred towards Vince and dont look at the big picture. Raps fans at Realgm are more open-minded and if you go there you'll see many posts wanting VC back. It's really not a hard thing to accept no more. If both parties agreed that Bobcocks was the sole reason for all this mess, then they can work things out. I won't lie, I would love for VC to come back to TO.


I don't post with hatred towards Wince... But I still think he's a retard. Really it wasn't Babcock's fault at all. The whole mess started with Peddie or whoever was in charge of hiring Babcock, not hiring Dr. J. As if that had anything to do with Vince's business anyway. If he knew enough to let people with some knowledge handle the GM situation, and he kept his mind on his game. He'd still be a Raptor I'm sure.

However, Vince decided he should demand a trade, and then not even try. The Raptor's in effect, recieved Joey Graham for Vince Carter... wow... How could any Raptor's fan's be bitter to this day? Who wouldn't be bitter for losing the so called best player in franchise history for almost nothing.

Forgettaboutit... Vince can go wherever the hell he wants.. Please don't cross the border though.

lata


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

ColinBeehler said:


> I don't post with hatred towards Wince... But I still think he's a retard. Really it wasn't Babcock's fault at all. The whole mess started with Peddie or whoever was in charge of hiring Babcock, not hiring Dr. J. As if that had anything to do with Vince's business anyway. If he knew enough to let people with some knowledge handle the GM situation, and he kept his mind on his game. He'd still be a Raptor I'm sure.
> 
> However, Vince decided he should demand a trade, and then not even try. The Raptor's in effect, recieved Joey Graham for Vince Carter... wow... How could any Raptor's fan's be bitter to this day? Who wouldn't be bitter for losing the so called best player in franchise history for almost nothing.
> 
> ...


I agree with you that Peddie should be blamed as much for this mess. Though, why should Carter not have a say in the direction the Raptors were heading, he was the franchise player. Lets not ignore the fact that Carter isn't young no more and was worried about his basketball future. The fact that Vince wants to come back here and redeem himself to the fans should be good enough. I think we need to open our mind and realize that yes Carter had his share in that mess but most importantly we should direct all the blames towards the upper management.

Anyways, this whole talk is ahead of schedule so we should wait and see.


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

honestly...i would welcome VC back but I can't say the same about the ACC crowd (unless he drops 50 and a game winner opening night); additionally, what DO we have to trade him for? we can't give up bosh, ford, bargs...so what else?


----------



## DWADE4 (Aug 18, 2006)

Victor Page said:


> Yes imagine Bosh and VC on the same team ...it worked so well for us from 2003-05.



Ok in those years Bosh wasnt the Bosh he is today. He was still getting used to the NBA game and now he is one of the best PF's in the LEAGUE. So yes putting VC and Bosh on the same team with TJ Ford, Mo Pete, Andrea B. and our supporting cast would make us a big fav. in the East.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

VC is the legit go-to scorer this team lacks, but c'mon that ship has sailed, put it to bed, move on, use wahtever cliche that you want here

I know it's besides the point, but I'd prefer RJ with the uptempo style of play than VC, RJ actually runs the floor everytime


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

yea.. and shaq wants to rejoin kobe and lakers too


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd rather play four guys than bring VC back. I'd rather bring back the bloated corpse of Oliver Miller. I rather play Doug Christie's wife. I prefer turning off all of the lights in the city so Carter couldn't find his way to the ACC.

There's one sure way to make sure Carter never comes back to TO....give his family a bad parking spot.

It's not going to happen anyways.


> No Canada
> 
> Vince Carter shook his head and laughed when he was told of a report from Canada that he would consider returning to Toronto after the season.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

Carter laughed off the report on Friday and shook his head regarding the rumor.


----------



## drlove_playa (Feb 11, 2005)

RasH-Vinsanity said:


> Considering VC is still the best player Toronto raptors ever had, its hilarious how T.O fans are in denial and say "haha we dont need him", yeah you guys dont need him, and raptors will not make it to the playoffs for the next 4 years - Steven a smith.
> 
> awww now let the crying replies begin!


I think we can all agree on one thing, VC is not returning to NJ. So say your goodbyes while you can, it's going to be a long 4 or 5 years when he leaves. A slightly above average player in Jefferson and an aging Kidd, things are going to get ugly.

NJ a title contender? Come on.. They will make the playoffs and get beat in the 1st round.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

> Vince Carter, a former malcontent with the Raptors, is privately thinking about seeking a return to Toronto next year.
> 
> I’m serious.
> 
> ...


Stupidest idea ever.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Great post only if we want to ignore the real world..
> 
> If I could get VC back without giving back assets... sure, why not.
> 
> But in reality, we have to give up assets to give up VC, and like any exchnage the fair value will likely be similar. So unless we consider that the post by Rasharoundthesack is fairly useless.


i wonder if the Nets would be willing to take Zo's contract in return.


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

I was one of the major Vince haters when he left Toronto, but clearly hw was not happy with the direction the team was heading, I dont think alot of people on this forum were too pleased with where this team was going. 

Put yourself in Carters hoes though, he was obviously stuck in a situation that he did not want to be in, now how many people here would play for a team they did not want too be on for 4 more years (Or however many years he had left on his deal), I know people are going to say that if he was getting paid 16 million dollars that he should play anywhere, but I can bet that no amount of money can convince you to play where you dont want to, money cannot change how a situation makes you feel, obviously he didnt like it here and he made the desision to leave , I dont like the fact that he did, but it was his choice. Money cannot make a person happy 

Vince is still a world class player and I say that if this story is true (Which I Doubt) then we should welcome him back, His addition would put the Raps into the top two or three teams in the East easily, teams would have to choose who to doble team Bosh or Vince, both who would be deadly left one on one.


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

Victor Page said:


> Yes imagine Bosh and VC on the same team ...it worked so well for us from 2003-05.
> 
> Marty York wears beer goggles - he once wrote a column saying that the Montreal Expos were going to move to Toronto (so Toronto would have 2 teams). There was literally a better chance of lightning striking someone 3 times in the same week than the Expos moving to Toronto.


Bosh wasnt nearly as good as he is now, the supporting cast in alot better and with Vince playing at 100% (hopefully), it would be a whole lot differnt if Vince came back now


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

superdude211 said:


> I was one of the major Vince haters when he left Toronto, but clearly hw was not happy with the direction the team was heading, I dont think alot of people on this forum were too pleased with where this team was going.
> 
> Put yourself in Carters hoes though, he was obviously stuck in a situation that he did not want to be in, now how many people here would play for a team they did not want too be on for 4 more years (Or however many years he had left on his deal), I know people are going to say that if he was getting paid 16 million dollars that he should play anywhere, but I can bet that no amount of money can convince you to play where you dont want to, money cannot change how a situation makes you feel, obviously he didnt like it here and he made the desision to leave , I dont like the fact that he did, but it was his choice. Money cannot make a person happy
> 
> ...


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

ColinBeehler said:


> Who wouldn't be bitter for losing the so called best player in franchise history for almost nothing.


you could have had better offers. babcock didnt wait and took the worst one.


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

arguable i suppose... with the way he was playing. the effort he was putting in, who's to say the offers would have gotten better?


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

flushingflash said:


> give me a break, pro athletes act this way because they have lost complete touch with reality. if vince can't be happy playing a game for millions of dollars...no matter if hes losing...winning whatever...then he must be a real misreable *****..... and this goes for antonio davis as well... i dont think i ever seen a smile on the guys face...what sad sack of **** that guy was.


You got to be kidding, Im going to say it again if you are unhappy playing somewhere no amount of money can change that. You cannot honestly tell me that you would be able to put making money ahead of happiness, I think anyone that would do that is a pretty sad individual


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Any Raptors fan that would welcome Vince Carter back to Toronto is the equivalent of a battered woman who repeatedly forgives and forgets her partner's abuse, not expecting him to change, but compelled by the fear of being alone or unwanted.

But the most important part of this story is that Marty York is a hack who hides behind secret sources like he's Bob Woodward. Just because it's not something he imagined doesn't mean it's something worth going to print.


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

speedythief said:


> Any Raptors fan that would welcome Vince Carter back to Toronto is the equivalent of a battered woman who repeatedly forgives and forgets her partner's abuse, not expecting him to change, but compelled by the fear of being alone or unwanted.
> 
> But the most important part of this story is that Marty York is a hack who hides behind secret sources like he's Bob Woodward. Just because it's not something he imagined doesn't mean it's something worth going to print.



WOW thats not cool guy, comparing Vince to a batterd wife. Basketball is sports man, its a ****ing game, its not life, you got to clam down a bit and realize that. I know you love basketball but thats no exscuse man, that was a low blow


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

superdude211 said:


> WOW thats not cool guy, comparing Vince to a batterd wife. Basketball is sports man, its a ****ing game, its not life, you got to clam down a bit and realize that. I know you love basketball but thats no exscuse man, that was a low blow


settle down...it's called an analogy. and it's not like he's condoning battering women. 

besides...he was comparing vince to the husband.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

speedythief said:


> Any Raptors fan that would welcome Vince Carter back to Toronto is the equivalent of a battered woman who repeatedly forgives and forgets her partner's abuse, not expecting him to change, but compelled by the fear of being alone or unwanted.QUOTE]
> 
> I should post this on Realgm. What a laughable uncalled for statement.


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

crimedog said:


> settle down...it's called an analogy. and it's not like he's condoning battering women.
> 
> besides...he was comparing vince to the husband.


It doesnt matter if it was an analogy or not it was uncalled for


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

superdude211 said:


> You got to be kidding, Im going to say it again if you are unhappy playing somewhere no amount of money can change that. You cannot honestly tell me that you would be able to put making money ahead of happiness, I think anyone that would do that is a pretty sad individual



im not saying that. but your playing basketball. how can someone not be happy playing basketball with a bunch friedns for a living. if someone was paying me 16 million bucks for doing anything i would be the happiest man in the world. ill say it again. pro athletes, have no basis in reality. spare me the tired cliches about being unhappy playing in a losing enviornment etc.... just look at latrell sprewell and his whole having to be feed his family deal.... that shows you that they have completely lost it...there not living in the same world as us.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Air Fly said:


> I should post this on Realgm. What a laughable uncalled for statement.





superdude211 said:


> It doesnt matter if it was an analogy or not it was uncalled for


You guys get a group rate on posts, or what?

If you can't understand the analogy that's not my problem.

And please be my guest, visit RealGM. In fact, there are several other boards you can visit--ESPN, Scout.com--just don't be in a hurry to come back.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

speedythief said:


> You guys get a group rate on posts, or what?
> 
> If you can't understand the analogy that's not my problem.
> 
> And please be my guest, visit RealGM. In fact, there are several other boards you can visit--ESPN, Scout.com--just don't be in a hurry to come back.


You're in no position to tell any fan here who to welcome back or not, and make those *edited* remarks. You don't own the raptors and neither do we. So that was an uncalled for statement, or whatever "analogy" you were trying to make. And get real with your last comment. This is not the way we were taught to treat posters.

please refrain from name-calling. speedy.


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

repped...lol


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

vince is splintering everyone again already lol

this guy is like Ike Turner, in that he...er nevermind.


----------



## BeautifulStruggle (Jun 30, 2006)

I personally do not want Carter on this team I have pretty much closed the book on that chapter, the way he squirmed and wined his way out of Toronto was clearly unprofessional. What ever happened to ethical conduct and principles? Simply look at the source and you know the validity of the article, and furthermore if Carter and the Raptors were to reach an agreement I would only support it on the following basis:
1)A contract at a greatly reduced cost
2)Acknowledge to the basketball community and more importantly to Raps fan his conduct was clearly unprofessional
3)In relation to the above, show some maturity

I doubt whether any one of the three conditions would be met, let alone all three.

On another note I had no issue with the analogy speedythief made, those who took offence might be a little too sensitive perhaps.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

I haven't seen how Carter reacts when his team is losing consistently during the season as the Nets haven't had the kind of seasons that Carter endured during his tenure with the Raptors.
Until I see that he has matured and is able to compete through thick and thin and pull it with himself to play hard game after game, I don't want him in town. Being lethargic is contagious.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

superdude211 said:


> It doesnt matter if it was an analogy or not it was uncalled for


Please. My brother in law is in Afghanistan.

Do you think I take offence to people here who say, "it's a war tonight", or "were going to war". Maybe I should, because playing basketball or a basketball player is no "warrior"

I assume your going to start calling people out for that analogy as well..

So please all you pansies, let me know why I should not start kicking *** when you call Bosh a warrior, while my BIL is putting his life on the line.

... because it's an analogy. Stop being so god damn sensitive/


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

flushingflash said:


> im not saying that. but your playing basketball. how can someone not be happy playing basketball with a bunch friedns for a living. if someone was paying me 16 million bucks for doing anything i would be the happiest man in the world. ill say it again. pro athletes, have no basis in reality. spare me the tired cliches about being unhappy playing in a losing enviornment etc.... just look at latrell sprewell and his whole having to be feed his family deal.... that shows you that they have completely lost it...there not living in the same world as us.


You assume they were all friends, you dont know that he liked all his team mates, and it does even matter why he was unhappy. The facts are that he wasnt happy and 16 million wasnt going to change that, so he left. And if you would do anything for 16 million dollars, thats a bit sad


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Please. My brother in law is in Afghanistan.
> 
> Do you think I take offence to people here who say, "it's a war tonight", or "were going to war". Maybe I should, because playing basketball or a basketball player is no "warrior"
> 
> ...


Wow you are taking this argument to a different level arent ya kid. Saying that "Your Going To War" is a very common saying, i dont know very many people who you spouse abuse in an analogy.

The fact is that I thought the analogy was extreme for the situation

PS: I notice that none of you were the targets of my displeasure, I dont know why you guys have your panties in a not


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

superdude211 said:


> You assume they were all friends, you dont know that he liked all his team mates, and it does even matter why he was unhappy. The facts are that he wasnt happy and 16 million wasnt going to change that, so he left. And if you would do anything for 16 million dollars, thats a bit sad



oh boohooo, i dont know anybody who gets along with every single person at work. the fact is, vince has a much better job then 99.9 % of people and sometimes you just have to suck it up. and no i wouldnt do anything for 16 million, but i sure as hell would play baskeball for that much and walk around with a big ****ing grin all day thanking my lucky stars. the thing that bugs me the most is not that he was unhappy but the fact that he bailed out on the raps by playing poorly and completely losing intrest. unhappy or not, you come to work and you act like a pro. oh well maybe im the one that sounds naive.


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

he could have asked for a trade privately -which he may have- but somewhere along the lines, im sure it was his fault that the request was made public. whether it was a friend who leaked it first, his wife, or maybe his mother... i'm sure it wasnt babcock. honestly i don't see any validity in anyone's argument pro-vince. he clearly was immoral, in not playing his hardest for the raptors. it is arguable (although not in pro-sports anymore), that he was immoral in not honouring his contract. had babcock known he wanted to be traded, im sure he would have looked to deal him and got a far better deal with time. anyway, despite all the posts, posters around here really dont care. you are getting beat by a dead horse, and we would all love to just forget that vince played for us. thank you and good evening.

-lata


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

flushingflash said:


> oh boohooo, i dont know anybody who gets along with every single person at work. the fact is, vince has a much better job then 99.9 % of people and sometimes you just have to suck it up. and no i wouldnt do anything for 16 million, but i sure as hell would play baskeball for that much and walk around with a big ****ing grin all day thanking my lucky stars. the thing that bugs me the most is not that he was unhappy but the fact that he bailed out on the raps by playing poorly and completely losing intrest. unhappy or not, you come to work and you act like a pro. oh well maybe im the one that sounds naive.


I dont agree with the way that he got himself out of Toronto, but you cannot actually say that you expected him to play for two-four year in a place where he was unhappy. I could see mabey staying one or mabey even two seasons when your unhappy but having to look forward to four years in a place you dont like, I cant see too many people doing that.


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

Personally, I think Carter would fit in amazingly well with this team's style of play. But that doesn't mean I'd want him back here, mainly because of attitude issues (we have a young, impressionable team).

Also, putting a slightly different spin on this thread...does the thought of Vince freaking Carter on the Orlando Magic scare the **** out of anyone else? Imagine a lineup of Nelson/Carter/Hill/Milicic/Howard on the break...:jawdrop:


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

He'll sign in Charlotte because they have more money and less pressure. Which is what Carter is all about.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

narrator said:


> He'll sign in Charlotte because they have more money and less pressure. Which is what Carter is all about.


oh ok. there is no team in the league who can give vince more money than new jersey

if he goes anywhere else, he is getting a paycut.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Please. My brother in law is in Afghanistan.
> 
> Do you think I take offence to people here who say, "it's a war tonight", or "were going to war". Maybe I should, because playing basketball or a basketball player is no "warrior"
> 
> ...


Dude, what are you talking about? And stop being so defensive when the matter doesn't concern you. We already know where you stand on this whole thing.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

We would be a contender this season if we magically had Vince back.

But man I wish we had a guy like Josh Smith on this team. 

Brandon Rush would be nice...

Anyways, I wonder if Vince will abandon New Jersey, looking for a place to win. Or will they even want to keep him at the price he'll demand?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

superdude211 said:


> Wow you are taking this argument to a different level arent ya kid. Saying that "Your Going To War" is a very common saying, i dont know very many people who you spouse abuse in an analogy.
> 
> The fact is that I thought the analogy was extreme for the situation
> 
> PS: I notice that none of you were the targets of my displeasure, I dont know why you guys have your panties in a not


Don't call me kid again.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Air Fly said:


> Dude, what are you talking about? And stop being so defensive when the matter doesn't concern you. We already know where you stand on this whole thing.


How does a matter in a message board not concern me, but is relevant to you?

As for being "defensive". What exactly was your reply to speefythief? Not defensive?

I know these are difficult questions, given the lack of logic you just showed in your last post. Just sit down for an hour, think real hard, get your head out of Vince's cyber ***, call someone over, and they might help you out.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

VTRapsfan said:


> Personally, I think Carter would fit in amazingly well with this team's style of play. But that doesn't mean I'd want him back here, mainly because of attitude issues (we have a young, impressionable team).


He was unwilling to play fast break when Sam Mitchell wanted to play that style his first year here. Whether it was his attitude I'm not sure.

Some of the more knowledgeable Nets fans, not Fanboys, say that VC does not like playing a fast break style.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Wait a minute...you mean it's wrong to beat women?

j/k.


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

VTRapsfan said:


> Personally, I think Carter would fit in amazingly well with this team's style of play. But that doesn't mean I'd want him back here, mainly because of attitude issues (we have a young, impressionable team).
> 
> Also, putting a slightly different spin on this thread...does the thought of Vince freaking Carter on the Orlando Magic scare the **** out of anyone else? Imagine a lineup of Nelson/Carter/Hill/Milicic/Howard on the break...:jawdrop:



we all know vince loved to jack up shots.


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Don't call me kid again.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

superdude211 said:


>


Don't call me old man either :biggrin:


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

fruitcake said:


> oh ok. there is no team in the league who can give vince more money than new jersey
> 
> if he goes anywhere else, he is getting a paycut.


New Jersey won't give him a long term deal. Charlotte will give him the max is can. Jersey can't afford that. Hence, Charlotte.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Charlotte or Orlando apparently.

Charlotte will have more money to spend since Orlando will be locking up Darko sometime this season.

VC gets to go back to NC where he played his college ball and the pressure is off to win.

I'm interested to see how many games he plays his contract year.

sleep with one eye open VC


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Benis007 said:


> Charlotte or Orlando apparently.
> 
> Charlotte will have more money to spend since Orlando will be locking up Darko sometime this season.
> 
> ...


How about in the last 3 years he has played more games than Iverson, Tmac and Kobe? Not the injury-prone player anymore. So don't worry, he'll play 70+ games this season taking into account that he probably won't play the last few games because his team already clinched a playoff birth.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> How does a matter in a message board not concern me, but is relevant to you?


Because, you're not speedythief and you aren't exactly among the group of fans willing to welcome Carter back.




> As for being "defensive". What exactly was your reply to speefythief? Not defensive?


I was defensive because that comment was very uncalled for, but of course you wont get offended because we already know you're Juniornoboatecarter. Yes, I'm a sensitive person and others are too, so he should know better. On the other hand, you felt the need to be defensive just for the sake of standing up for your long time LOYAL raptor fan/friend speedythief. You know what i call that or what majority of people would think of it? Think it over and you'll find the answer yourself. I'm way too nice to tell it straight to your face.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> Because, you're not speedythief and you aren't exactly among the group of fans willing to welcome Carter back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Raptor's avatar? I thought VC was still in NJ. Because of the possibility of VC coming to TO made you change your avatar? I'm just wondering, no offense but ya.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> Because, you're not speedythief and you aren't exactly among the group of fans willing to welcome Carter back.


What does Speedy have to do with Carter coming back?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Air Fly said:


> Because, you're not speedythief and you aren't exactly among the group of fans willing to welcome Carter back.


Look at post #5 in this thread - does that make it look like I would not welcome him back at the right price, and if he made the appropriate amends?

The whole discussion was whether it was appropriate to use the term battered wife syndrome as an analogy. While the statement was with regards to Vince fans, the debate initiated by superdude did not question whether we are "battered wives", but whether the analogy itself was over the top.

You only got involved because your a Vince fanboy, but ironically the objections made by superdude had little to do with Vince. 

They are too totally different issues.




> I was defensive because that comment was very uncalled for, but of course you wont get offended because we already know you're Juniornoboatecarter. Yes, I'm a sensitive person and others are too, so he should know better. On the other hand, you felt the need to be defensive just for the sake of standing up for your long time LOYAL raptor fan/friend speedythief. You know what i call that or what majority of people would think of it? Think it over and you'll find the answer yourself. I'm way too nice to tell it straight to your face.



I was annoyed that some of you were "pansies" with regards to this comment. 

As far as I knw me and Speedythief are not the best of buddies. I have received a number of PM's from him in the past... and they are not of the "how are you doing" or "Keep making fun of those fanboys" types. They are PM's to keep me in line and to respect the rules.

Just in case we are friends, I have booked an appointment for Speedythief with a certain lady tonight.. he will enjoy the time tonight... but the gifts will arrive over the next week. Enjoy Speedy.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

4BiddenKnight said:


> Raptor's avatar? I thought VC was still in NJ. Because of the possibility of VC coming to TO made you change your avatar? I'm just wondering, no offense but ya.


Everyone knows i'm a raps fan but also a die-hard VC fan. New Jersey is my second favorite team in the league though, because Carter plays for them.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Whatever JuniorNoboa, I perfer not to continue with this debate. Maybe, I'm wrong and you're right so it's okay. Let's move on.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

Air Fly said:


> Because, you're not speedythief and you aren't exactly among the group of fans willing to welcome Carter back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are u the former raps mod who has never watched a raptors game in his life?


----------

